
Vermont will pay people $10,000 to move there and work remotely - rexbee
https://amp.cnn.com/money/2018/05/31/pf/jobs/vermont-pay-remote-workers/index.html
======
nanis
Before you start packing your bags, note:

    
    
        Eligible workers can get up to $5,000
        a year, not to exceed $10,000 over two
        years ...
    

and

    
    
        For 2019, total grants cannot exceed
        $125,000. The cap increases in 2020
        to $250,000, then drops back down to
        $125,000 in 2021.
    

One can reasonably assume that the 25-75 people who will benefit from this
were already determined before the bill was even written let alone signed.

~~~
thomasmeeks
If Vermont were a company I'd assume a play at cheap advertising: no far-
reaching benefit, but a lot more eyeballs researching the state for far less
than the cost of running an ad campaign.

~~~
greenyoda
> _If Vermont were a company I 'd assume a play at cheap advertising..._

Politicians like cheap advertising as much as companies do.

